# Marine to Paramedic



## JoshRoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Greetings, I am a US Marine Corps Infantryman currently in my second enlistment.  I am considering pursuing a career in Emergency Medical Services following the end of my current term.  I am have about two years left on contract and I am looking to get a head start in whatever way I can before EASing.  I've been looking around on the internet and have seen some online emt/paramedic courses and I am considering enrolling in one so I can get it done while on deployment.  Does anyone know which ones of these are reputable (if any) so that I'm not wasting money?  Also, what else can I be doing to prepare myself for this career path while I'm still active duty?


----------



## RESQGUY (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey, I wanted to do the same thing when I was getting out in early 2011. My advice is get your emt-b knocked out, start doing rides with your local civi EMS units(Fire, Ambulance) don't go to federal fire on base, they don't have the call volume. Next, I would avoid any online medic program. Just try and do the pre-reqs for what ever medic program you wanna enroll in towards the end, that way you won't have to re-do them two years from now.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was an infantryman in the Army. They actually offered an EMT-B class for any of us to take on post a couple of times. Some of the riflemen in my company took it and got there NREMT-B that way. I ended up taking my EMT-B class off post, but tested for my NREMT on post at Ft.Carson. Mind you I was not an Army medic, but a simple grunt.
 Keep an eye out, even on deployments stuff like that is offered from time to time. I saw it once when I was stationed in Egypt. 
In terms of Paramedic, I would not start that until you separate. However, you may wanna consider knocking out your EMT-B and some of your general education requirements for an AAS or BS degree online, part time now.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2013)

I would have to agree with the other posters here. If you can get your NREMT cert while in the service, do so. Try to knock out some prerequisites, or at least take Anatomy and Physiology when you get the chance to. You'll find that will help you down the road. 

I also would suggest waiting for taking Paramedic after you separate. That program is going to last too long and take too much time for you to be able to take it while still in the service without owing a lot more time for it... and I don't know that many jobs in the service actually require NREMT-P certification. 

Good luck!


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 6, 2013)

First off thanks for your service, second I would hold out on doing anything until you get out so you can use your GI bill to pay for school, I have had friends make more money going to school on the GI bill then they did working as a paramedic. Find a paramedic degree program and have them pay for it.... just my two cents. Hows the Stumps? I just moved from Yucca Valley lol worst time of my life.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jul 7, 2013)

> I have had friends make more money going to school on the GI bill then they did working as a paramedic.



Sad, but true here in San Diego. I wish I still had the GI Bill coming in.


----------



## JoshRoy (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice.  I'm planning on starting working on my AAS over the next deployment, and hopefully when I get back, I'll get put somewhere where I have time to get going on EMT-B before I get out.


----------

